# sending alert through email (Windows server 2003)



## doma

Hi,
Wonder if somebody can help me with this. I need to setup some performance alerts through the windows server 2003 to send me an email if the alert is triggered rather than a pop up message on my screen since the pop message is an option in windows server 2003 but would it be possible to set it up to send me an email. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tlarkin

Yes, this should be configured I think.....(I am a Unix admin, but know somewhat about windows)....through the event viewer.  There should be a notifications section.


----------

